# How do you update the Navigation System?



## jljamison (Mar 2, 2015)

*bmwnavigation*

do they fulfill orders electronically or did you get something shipped to you?


----------



## gdistefano (Dec 16, 2015)

jljamison said:


> do they fulfill orders electronically or did you get something shipped to you?


They do all electronic. They will send you step by step instructions. One area I did not follow was the USB Thumb Drive size and type. It must be a 32GB 2.0 USB Stick. Once I used one it work without a hitch.


----------



## gdistefano (Dec 16, 2015)

jljamison said:


> do they fulfill orders electronically or did you get something shipped to you?


They do all electronic. They will send you step by step instructions. One area I did not follow was the USB Thumb Drive size and type. It must be a 32GB 2.0 USB Stick. Once I used one it work without a hitch.


----------



## RF2828 (Jul 22, 2016)

*I'm Brand New To Website......*

And really not sure if I'm even doing this correctly.

I have a 2008 X5 4.8i with sport package. My navigation DVD is very outdated. If I buy an updated DVD and insert it like the 2008 one I have will it work?

I apologize if I'm not following Bimmer etiquette......would greatly appreciate some guidance.
RF


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

RF2828 said:


> And really not sure if I'm even doing this correctly.
> 
> I have a 2008 X5 4.8i with sport package. My navigation DVD is very outdated. If I buy an updated DVD and insert it like the 2008 one I have will it work?


Yes. The dealers charge around $200 for an updated set of DVDs.

Tom


----------



## RF2828 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you.

I saw on bmwnavigation.net I can get the two discs for $49.99. Saw a few people had good things to say about them.
RF


----------



## qiu (Jul 30, 2016)

Update over the air through built in 4G network


----------



## RF2828 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you, but I don't know how to do that. My car is 2008 X5-- not sure it's capable?
RF


----------



## qiu (Jul 30, 2016)

It's part of the Bmw connecteddrive(6NR), under My service, there is an option for map update, check out at HTTPS://connecteddrive.bmwusa.com


----------



## Papa Smurf (Jul 26, 2016)

Looking to update a 2009 X5 NA maps on DVD to 2016. What is involved in DVD burinig? is this a CCC system?


----------



## [GS] (Feb 25, 2016)

If you got CCC system just download map files from torrents and burn DVD.


----------



## standean (Jan 25, 2017)

*I updated 2010 BMW 535 without a hitch*

I purchased an annual update from Bimmer America for $99 less a 10% savings if you use promocode "bimmerfest" - https://www.bimmeramerica.com/coding/bmw-navigation-map-update

I was concerned because my car was built in 10/2009 and the USB method may not work but it worked great. Plus the version in the car was from 2009 and I was concerned the new update wouldn't work. Worked like a charm! If it doesn't work, they will give you a refund.

You can order the USB drives from them or download it yourself - you can save money by downloading it yourself but it will take a while as the files are huge.

I tried doing it with a single 32 GB USB drive - The only hitch was the new drive I had was formatted in something other than FAT32 - some newer version of FAT32. I tried formatting the new drive and FAT 32 wasn't available. So I tried using that drive with the new version of FAT 32. The car never recognized the USB drive.

So I had to find some app on the internet and download it to be able to format the new drive to FAT 32 and reload the files on the flash drive and try it again. When I did - it worked fine.

So if your USB drive is formatted in anything OTHER than FAT 32 it won't work.

Also I highly recommend you get two USB drives to do this and not try it with one - you can download the files on one drive while the other is in the car doing the update - it will speed up the process greatly.

Good luck on the updates!


----------



## Brett530 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm getting ready to update my maps (2012 F30 CIC), but I'm worried that the car will go to sleep after 15 minutes and kill the process. Do I have to keep the engine running for the entire process? Will the update process keep the car from going to sleep without the engine running?


----------



## standean (Jan 25, 2017)

*Updating Navigation*

The navigation update instructions did advise that you leave the car running. I did as I didn't want to mess up the update in any way. It took over an hour to do the update so if the battery ran down during that time I am not sure what it would do.

I would take their advice and leave it running during the update.

Stanley


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

The recommended method is to install the update with the ignition on, engine off and a battery tender connected. ("Ignition on" means press Start without first depressing the brake or clutch.) That's how a shop would do it.

Otherwise, with no tender but a strong battery, it should hold enough charge for the job if you turn off all accessory loads except the nav system (mute the stereo, HVAC off, all lights off, _etc._).

Failing all of that, leave the engine running.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

FYI one time I did the map update on my way to work, and it wasn't done when I got there. Shut the car off anyway. When I got in at the end of the day, it picked up where it left off and finished quickly, not the full 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

I got a question for you guys. 

I've managed to find the MOVE map online and generated the FSC key myself. 
But at a certain moment the system asked for USB 2, which is impossible since there is only 1 USB version. 

Once canceled I cannot use my navigation, re-inserted the USB and the process is now beginning at 0:0%. 

Hoping for the best, what could this be?


----------



## Georgemartin (Mar 6, 2017)

This should help: http://www.latestsatnav.co.uk/


----------



## Mark78 (Mar 22, 2017)

The recommended method is to install the update with the ignition on, engine off and a battery tender connected. ("Ignition on" means press Start without first depressing the brake or clutch.) That's how a shop would do it.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark78 said:


> The recommended method is to install the update with the ignition on, engine off and a battery tender connected. ("Ignition on" means press Start without first depressing the brake or clutch.) That's how a shop would do it.


Funny, I thought I said that. Oh, wait--I did:


Zeichen311 said:


> The recommended method is to install the update with the ignition on, engine off and a battery tender connected. ("Ignition on" means press Start without first depressing the brake or clutch.) That's how a shop would do it.


:dunno:


----------



## Jimmy Choo (Oct 8, 2011)

Ibrahim24, could you share how you generated the FSC key yourself?
Thanks.



Ibrahim24 said:


> I got a question for you guys.
> 
> I've managed to find the MOVE map online and generated the FSC key myself.
> But at a certain moment the system asked for USB 2, which is impossible since there is only 1 USB version.
> ...


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

qiu said:


> It's part of the Bmw connecteddrive(6NR), under My service, there is an option for map update, check out at HTTPS://connecteddrive.bmwusa.com


Have you actually tried it to see what happens? Even though I allegedly have a 1 year free subscription for Nav on my brand new BMW, I have to pay for an update, either one at a time or for a multi year period. At which time an FSC code is given to me. Then with that FSC code, my VIN number, I may or may not be able to download an update. 
When all else fails, I can pay my local BMW dealer for the same packages.


----------

